# الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

كلنا قد نتعرض لمواقف كثيره في هذه الحياه


قد تثير حساسيه العين فتذرف بالدموووع 


سواء اكانت هذه الدموع من اجل الفرح او من اجل الحزن..



فعندما يبكي الشخص،​

فإنه يخرج كل ما تراكم في نفسه من غضب وأسى وحزن،


ويعبر عن كل شعوور يجتاحه في تلك اللحظة..



وعندما يكبت بكاءه فيصبح عرضه للامراض النفسيه 


من ضيق البال والكآبه وغيرها..



وفي بعض الاحيان عندما يبكي شخص ما فانه يتعرض للسخرية او النقد


فيخشى ان يعبر عن مشاعره بالبكاء امام الناااس



فالبعض يقول ان البكاء علامة ضعف


والبعض الاخر يقول انه تنفيس عن النفس من الهموم التي تغمرها




وهنا يكون السؤال:​

هل الدموع علامة ضعف ام انها تعبر عن احساس عميق في داخل هذا الشخص؟؟؟​



لماذا نتهرب من البكاء؟؟​



لماذا نبحث عن العزلة عندما نريد البكاء ؟؟؟​






في رأيي الشخصي ان الدموع ليست ضعف.. بل احساس عميق يترجم بالبكاء،،



اتهرب من البكاء امام الآخرين لأن البعض منهم يعتبره نقطة ضعف في الشخص.. 


او لأتهرب من الأسئلة المتواصلة ونظرات الفضول.. مع ان دموعي غالبا ما تسبقني..







في انتظار طرح آرائكم في هذا الموضوع..​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

انتى فظيعه يا كاندى كل موضوع و التانى وكله فى الصميم ..........بصى بقى انا دموعى قريبه جدااااااااااااااااااا"  لدرجة انى لو بتفرج على فيلم  رومانسى او قريت قصه مؤثره مبحسش بنفسى الا وانا بأبكى وانا واثقه ان ده مش عيب ولكن انا فعلا" مبحبش ابكى  امام اى شخص  علشان زى ما قلتى ميسألش اى سؤال مش عايزه ارد عليه لكن كونه يعتبرها نقطه ضعف ميفرقش معايا فى حاجه لا نى عندى ثقه فى نفسى عاليه قوى .....وشكرا" يا قمر على الموضوع الحلو ده ....... وربنا معاكى .


----------



## ارووجة (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*



> هل الدموع علامة ضعف ام انها تعبر عن احساس عميق في داخل هذا الشخص؟؟؟



هو احساس عميق وبتعبر عن رقة الشخص اللي امامك
بس انا بعتبره عندي  ضعف خاصة في الفترة الاخيرة
لانه صرت ابكي  وحساسة اكتر من اي انسان تاني طبيعي
يمكن بسبب المشاكل والظروف اللي خلتني ضعيفة ومحطمة
حتى سرت لما اسمع اي خبر حزين عن حد حتى لو  مابعرفوش
احس انه هالشي عم بصير معي او لما اسمع كلمة سلبية عن شخص بحط نفسي مكان الشخص
وبتأثر كتير






> لماذا نتهرب من البكاء؟؟



لما يكون سبب تافه ئد مافيني بجرب احبس الدمعة بعيوني والغصة بقلبي
لانه  يمكن اللي معايا يضحكو عليا  
او بالاحرى مابحب اظهر ضعفي للي معايا





> لماذا نبحث عن العزلة عندما نريد البكاء ؟؟؟



لان سبب البكاء بخصنا ومابدنا نخبره لحدى
او مش ملاقيين اليد الحنينة اللي تمسح دمعتنا ويكون لينا ثقة ومحبة بالشخص ده
او متل ما قلت مابدنا نظهر ضعفنا لغيرنا

والحساسية اكتر من اللازم اكتر صفة بكرهها بنفسييييييي
بجد حاجة تئرف لانه مرات بكون وسط مجموعة  وانحرج من الشي هاد



ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل ياغالية
ربنا معاكي


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

ميرسي على الموضوع ياكاندى
انا عن نفسي ببكي كتيييييير بس مابحبش ابكى قصاد حد مابحبش ان غيري يتألم عشانى كدة ومابحبش احس انى السبب في نكدهم 
وافتكر ان الدموع مش ضعف دى مشاعر الانسان و مش ممكن تكون ضعف ابدا 
وعلى فكرة انا لما بشوف حد بيبكى مش بعتبره ضعيف لأن الانسان اللى بيبكى قدام الناس بيبقى انسان قوي ومش بيهمه رأى الناس 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

وهنا يكون السؤال:




هل الدموع علامة ضعف ام انها تعبر عن احساس عميق في داخل هذا الشخص؟؟؟


*بعتبرها الاتنين بس على حسب الموقف نفسه ضعف لما اون بعيط على ماضى مش قادره انساه او اى شىء يخلينى اشعر بضعف *
*واحساس لما الدموع تخرج فى وقت حزن او وقت فرح 

*​لماذا نتهرب من البكاء؟؟​​*لانى فى ناس كتير بتفسر انه ضعف ومفتكرش فى انسان بيحب يكون ضعيف او يجد شفقة فى عيون الناس


*
​لماذا نبحث عن العزلة عندما نريد البكاء ؟؟؟​

*علشان نفس السبب مشفش نظره شفقة من انسان  *
*فى ناس دموعها غالية اوى عندها مش بتزرف على اى سبب او عمال على بطال *
*وحتى لو زرفت بتكون لوحدها علشان هى بس اللى تقدر تلم المها 
*





​
في انتظار طرح آرائكم في هذا الموضوع..​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

دونا على فكره انا زيك

اى موقف مؤثر ممكن اعيط بطريقه هيستريه

او قصه فيلم حزينه

والله يا دونا فيكى كتير منى

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

ارووجه متخليش اى ظروف تحطمك

مهما كانت  اعتبرى انها تجارب من ربنا 

بيشوف مدى تحملك اوعى تنهارى قدام اى موقف

افتكرى ربنا على طول لانه يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون

انسى اى موقف عدى وراح

انسى الماضى وعيشى الحاضر وانظرى للمستقبل بنظره تفاؤل

انا مش هعلق على باقى الكلام

بس ممكن اقولك اتعبرينى زى اختك الكبيره

واسمعى  كلامى

شكرا ليكى يا حببتى وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

واضح انك حساسه اوى يا نونو

وبتعملى حساب الناس اوى

والدموع مش ضعف وانما احساس

شكرا ليكى يا قمر 

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

عمر الدموع ماكانت ضعف فى اى موقف كان 

وانما عمليه احساس

ما الدموع بتنزل عصب عنك يبقى لا وجود لكلام الناس ولا اى اعتبار لانها عمليه مشاعر

مش شفقه  فى عيونهم

اللى دموعها غاليه دى مسئله قدره

بيبقى عنده قدره على كده

شكراااااااا ليكى يا ميرنا يا حببتى 

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## marnono2021 (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

:new5:
الموضوع جميل قوى زى محنا متعودين منك على طول:t16:
انا من رأى ان الدموع هى عبارة عن مشاعر رقيقة وحساسة وان عمرها مكانت ضعف وانا عن نفسى لما بمر بلحظات حزن وضيق بطلع الجوايا فى صورة دموع لان هى دى اكتر وسيلة بعبر بيها على الجوايا اكتر من الكلام 
وانا من راى كمان ان الواحد لما بيطلع الجواة فى صورة دموع بيحس ان اى هموم خفت من عليه وده بيدى شعور بالقوة وبالتالى فالدموع عمرها مكانت ضعف 
والبحث عن العزلة عندما نريد البكاء لان الاسباب المفروض انها امور خاصةمن الصعب ظهورها امام الاخرين بمعنى الهروب من علامات الاستفهام التى تظهر على وجوه الاخرين 
انا هألكم على حاجة انى احيانا لما بكون مدايقة قوى مش بقدر امسك نفسى وممكن الدموع تنزل من عينى من غير ماحسوخاصتا لما بكون مع شخص قريب منى            :flowers:
:new5: وميرسى كتير على موضوعك الجميل 
وممكن تقبلى منى دى:love45:


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

شكرااااااااااااااااا على رأيك فى الموضوع

لان كلامك كله صح

محدش يقدر يخبى احساسه

شكرا وربنا يكون معاكى يا marnono2021​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

*اولا اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل ده وغيره وكل مواضيعك المفيده  وثانيا اقولك انى الدموع عمرها ماكانت ضعف ولاكن هيه احساس عميق جدا                   نتهرب من البكاء امام الاخرين 1-للتريقه      2-للضحك  ونبحث عن العزله لنفس الاسباب   1-التريقه        2-الضحك        وزى ما قولتى انى الاخرين بيعتبروه نقطه ضعف​*


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*



kokoman قال:


> *اولا اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل ده وغيره وكل مواضيعك المفيده  وثانيا اقولك انى الدموع عمرها ماكانت ضعف ولاكن هيه احساس عميق جدا                   نتهرب من البكاء امام الاخرين 1-للتريقه      2-للضحك  ونبحث عن العزله لنفس الاسباب   1-التريقه        2-الضحك        وزى ما قولتى انى الاخرين بيعتبروه نقطه ضعف​*





فعلا الدموع احساس ومشاعر

شكراااااااااا على المشاركه

يا kokoman​;


----------



## *malk (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

طبعا من غير كلام  دة موضوعك يعنى جميل يا كاندى

بالنسبة ليا يا كاندى 

الدموع تدل على الاحساس العميق

و عمرها ما كانت ضعف

بس مش بحب اى حد يشوفنى انى ببكى

عشان مش يسالنى 

بجد موضوع جميل اوىىىىىىىى


----------



## koka_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

مرسى اوووووووووى يا كاندى الموضوع تحفة اوى  وانا رئيي ان البكا مش ضعف خالص ​


----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*



keky قال:


> طبعا من غير كلام  دة موضوعك يعنى جميل يا كاندى
> 
> بالنسبة ليا يا كاندى
> 
> ...




فعلا يا كيكى فى ناس كتير من بتحب تبين دوموعها

مع انها بتبقى عصب عن الواحد بتنزل لو لازم الامر بدون ما تشعرى

شكراااااااااا يا كيكى يا حببتى

على ردك الجميل​


----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*



koka_jesus قال:


> مرسى اوووووووووى يا كاندى الموضوع تحفة اوى  وانا رئيي ان البكا مش ضعف خالص ​






طبعا البكا مش ضعف

دا احساس

شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك يا قمر​


----------



## mena2222 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

*طبعا الدموع عندى عمرها مكانت ضعف 

بس مش احب حد يشوفنى 

علشان مش كل الناس بتفهم انى دى مشاعر 

وفى ناس بتتمادى فى الغلط لما تشوف دموع حد 

على اساس انوا ضعف 

الموضوع جميل اولى 

مرسى ليكى *


----------



## losivertheprince (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

سلام المسيح :
الموضوع كويس جدآ بس كنت عايز اقول حاجة صغيرة وهي ان البكاء قوة مش احساس بس بأننا شئ بيتم غضب عننا لكن الدموع هي قوة بتكسر حجر قلوبنا وبتخلي طريق ليها غصب عننا .... المسيح بكي في بستان جثيماني وحيد بيبكي ويصلي بكاء مر ...... يا لوعة نفسك يا حبيبي وانت بتبكي ..... ياريت كلنا نتعلم البكا زي مانتعلم الضحك ..... البكاء ده طريق وسكة ..... وكل الرهبان والقديسين كانوا بيبكوا بيبكوا من غير كسوف ..... وربنا بينظر ويتحنن .... نبكي في الفرح ونبكي في الحزن ونبكي في الضيق وفي الشده .... يبقي منين الضعف ودموعنا بتنادي القدير الحنين اللي قال لبولس الرسول عن الامه وشوكة جسده ( تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل ) يارب كمل ضعفنا بقوتك وكمل دموعنا بأيدك الجنينه تمسح دموعنا ...​


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*



mena2222 قال:


> *طبعا الدموع عندى عمرها مكانت ضعف
> 
> بس مش احب حد يشوفنى
> 
> ...




ازى يكون لما حد بيعط بيتمادى فى الغلط

شكراااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> الموضوع كويس جدآ بس كنت عايز اقول حاجة صغيرة وهي ان البكاء قوة مش احساس بس بأننا شئ بيتم غضب عننا لكن الدموع هي قوة بتكسر حجر قلوبنا وبتخلي طريق ليها غصب عننا .... المسيح بكي في بستان جثيماني وحيد بيبكي ويصلي بكاء مر ...... يا لوعة نفسك يا حبيبي وانت بتبكي ..... ياريت كلنا نتعلم البكا زي مانتعلم الضحك ..... البكاء ده طريق وسكة ..... وكل الرهبان والقديسين كانوا بيبكوا بيبكوا من غير كسوف ..... وربنا بينظر ويتحنن .... نبكي في الفرح ونبكي في الحزن ونبكي في الضيق وفي الشده .... يبقي منين الضعف ودموعنا بتنادي القدير الحنين اللي قال لبولس الرسول عن الامه وشوكة جسده ( تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل ) يارب كمل ضعفنا بقوتك وكمل دموعنا بأيدك الجنينه تمسح دموعنا ...​






اشكرك على الرد الجميل اوى بجد

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## losivertheprince (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

سلام المسيح : 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا صديقتي ... ولا شكر علي واجب واكثر من واجب ... مش ده سبب دخولنا في المنتدي ... لاني منتدي ..... يعني المشاركة .... ابداء الرأي ..... الكلام بحريه في كلام المحبه ...... الصراخ بأعلي حسك انا موجود وفعال وشغال ..... 
المهم بالنسبه للاستاذ / مينا 2222 انا متهيألي انه يقصد ان في ناس بتزودها حبتين لما بتشوف دموع الاخر يعني بتقول كلام زي ( خلاص دي فرصتنا - الضحيه وقعت - كده هو استوي خلاص ) انا متأسف اني استخدمت تعبيرات مش كويسه ؛ لكن ده اللي بيحصل فعلآ في الحقيقه .... وبنشوفه كتير من العينه اللي بفضل اطلق عليهم مصاصي دماء البشر لكن هنا مش دمهم المادي لا دمهم المعنوي مشاعرهم ... احاسيسهم .... افكارهم .... بدعوي انهم ضعاف واحنا اقوي هو بيبكي واحنا لا هو دموعه بتظهر لكن احنا مبنبكيش ..... مش عايز اقول رأيي في الناس دي لانه عيب لكن اهو مش كل الناس زي بعضها ...
ربنا يبعدنا عنهم 
 ( احبوا اعدائكم احسنوا الي مبغضيكم )​


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا صديقتي ... ولا شكر علي واجب واكثر من واجب ... مش ده سبب دخولنا في المنتدي ... لاني منتدي ..... يعني المشاركة .... ابداء الرأي ..... الكلام بحريه في كلام المحبه ...... الصراخ بأعلي حسك انا موجود وفعال وشغال .....
> المهم بالنسبه للاستاذ / مينا 2222 انا متهيألي انه يقصد ان في ناس بتزودها حبتين لما بتشوف دموع الاخر يعني بتقول كلام زي ( خلاص دي فرصتنا - الضحيه وقعت - كده هو استوي خلاص ) انا متأسف اني استخدمت تعبيرات مش كويسه ؛ لكن ده اللي بيحصل فعلآ في الحقيقه .... وبنشوفه كتير من العينه اللي بفضل اطلق عليهم مصاصي دماء البشر لكن هنا مش دمهم المادي لا دمهم المعنوي مشاعرهم ... احاسيسهم .... افكارهم .... بدعوي انهم ضعاف واحنا اقوي هو بيبكي واحنا لا هو دموعه بتظهر لكن احنا مبنبكيش ..... مش عايز اقول رأيي في الناس دي لانه عيب لكن اهو مش كل الناس زي بعضها ...
> ربنا يبعدنا عنهم
> ( احبوا اعدائكم احسنوا الي مبغضيكم )​







اولا انا فعلا سعيده بمشاركتك

لانى بحب لغه الحوار

وفعلا زى ما انت قلت ان الناس مش زى بعضها والناس اللى بتنتهز الفرصه دى اكيد هيجلهم يوم

لان عند ربنا مفيش حاجه بتروح

شكرااا ليك مره تانيه  وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## mena2222 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*

*انا يا كاندى مش بقول انى اللى بيعيط هو اللى بيتمادى 

انا بقول انى اللى بيشوفنى انى بعيط هو اللى بيتمادى 

لانة بيفتكرة ضعف 

وشكرا على الموضوع *


----------



## candy shop (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع---علامة ضعف؟ ام احساااس عميق؟*



mena2222 قال:


> *انا يا كاندى مش بقول انى اللى بيعيط هو اللى بيتمادى
> 
> انا بقول انى اللى بيشوفنى انى بعيط هو اللى بيتمادى
> 
> ...






انا فهماك يا مينا

وانا عن رأى ان الدموع احساس مش ضعف

ميرسى يا مينا​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2010)

*هل الدموع علامة ضعف؟؟ام احساس عميق*

كلنا قد نتعرض لمواقف كثيره في هذه الحياة
:
قد تثير حساسيه العين فتذرف بالدموووع 

سواء اكانت هذه الدموع من اجل الفرح او من اجل الحزن 


فعندما يبكي الشخص، 

فإنه يخرج كل ما تراكم في نفسه من غضب وأسى وحزن، 

ويعبر عن كل شعوور يجتاحه في تلك اللحظه 


وعندما يكبت بكاءه فيصبح عرضه للامراض النفسيه 

من ضيق البال والكآبه وغيرها 


وفي بعض الاحيان عندما يبكي شخص ما فانه يتعرض للسخرية او النقد 

فيخشى ان يعبر عن مشاعره بالبكاء امام الناااس 


فالبعض يقول ان البكاء علامة ضعف 

والبعض الاخر يقول انه تنفيس عن النفس من الهموم التي تغمرها 


وهنا يكون السؤال: 


هل الدموع علامة ضعف ام انها تعبر عن احساس عميق في داخل هذا الشخص؟؟؟ 


لماذا نتهرب من البكاء؟؟ 


لماذا نبحث عن العزلة عندما نريد البكاء ؟؟؟ 


لماذا ... ولماذا ... ولماذا ؟؟؟؟ 


اسئلة كثيرة تجول في خاطري عن الدموع 

ماهي الدموع ؟؟ 

اتكلم عن الدموع الحقيقيه التي تخرج من النفس لا عن دموع التماسيح 


لماذا وجدت اذا كنا نتهرب منها ونبحث عن العزلة حينما ينسكب الدمع من اعيننا؟؟؟ 

في بعض الاحيان 

وفي اوقات العزلة غالبا 


نبكي لشيء بسيط ولكن نبكي من كثرة الكتمان في النفس 

او من كثرة الهموم والاحزان المتراكمه على كاهل هذا الانسان الضعيف 

تاتي لحظات نريد ان نفرغ كل ما بداخلنا من الهموم 

ولكن في العزلة .... 


لماذا واخيرا يبقى في 
هل الدموع العزله ؟؟ 

السؤال 

علامة ضعف ام انها تعبر عن احساس عميق في داخل هذا الشخص؟؟؟ http://www.mar-girgis.com/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=348&starteronly=1​
​


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل الدموع علامة ضعف؟؟ام احساس عميق*

*انا مش عارف لانى مش ببكى خالص*
​


----------



## meero (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل الدموع علامة ضعف؟؟ام احساس عميق*

بالتأكيد احساس عميق 
اما بالنسبه لى مش بسهل ابكى وصعب جدا انى انزل دمعه 
ممكن من كتر انى ببقى مضايقه ومش قادره ابكى اتخنق واتعب نفسيا وجسديا 
بس من غير دموع 
على فكره ساعتها بتبقى الدموع اسهل من التعب بس مش قادره ابكى هاعمل ايه؟
وممكن الناس تفتكر ان دى قسوه او جفا بس انا اعمل ايه طبيعتى كدا


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل الدموع علامة ضعف؟؟ام احساس عميق*

*هههههههههههه*

*يارب يا ميلو دايما مش تبكي يا جميل*

*ميرسي علي مرورك*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل الدموع علامة ضعف؟؟ام احساس عميق*

_*كلامك صح يا ميرو يا قمر*_

_*الاصعب انك تبقي مجروحه وتعبانه ومش قادره تخرجي ده بالدموع لا قلبك بيبكي من الالم مش عينك*_

_*وده من اصعب الحالات وفعلا بيتعب اكتر يمكن اللي بيبكي بيرتاح شويه*_

_*ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي مرورك وربنا يفرح قلبك وميبقاش في اي دموع*_​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*

كلنا قد نتعرض لمواقف كثيره في هذه الحياه

قد تثير حساسيه العين فتذرف بالدموووع

سواء اكانت هذه الدموع من اجل الفرح او من اجل الحزن


فعندما يبكي الشخص،

فإنه يخرج كل ما تراكم في نفسه من غضب وأسى وحزن،

ويعبر عن كل شعوور يجتاحه في تلك اللحظه


وعندما يكبت بكاءه فيصبح عرضه للامراض النفسيه

من ضيق البال والكآبه وغيرها



وفي بعض الاحيان عندما يبكي شخص ما فانه يتعرض للسخرية او النقد

فيخشى ان يعبر عن مشاعره بالبكاء امام الناااس



فالبعض يقول ان البكاء علامة ضعف

والبعض الاخر يقول انه تنفيس عن النفس من الهموم التي تغمرها





وهنا يكون السؤال:



هل الدموع علامة ضعف ام انها تعبر عن احساس عميق في داخل هذا الشخص؟؟؟




لماذا نتهرب من البكاء؟؟



لماذا نبحث عن العزلة عندما نريد البكاء ؟؟؟





لماذا ... ولماذا ... ولماذا ؟؟؟؟




اسئلة كثيرة تجول في خاطري عن الدموع



ماهي الدموع ؟؟


اتكلم عن الدموع الحقيقيه التي تخرج من النفس لا عن دموع التماسيح




لماذا وجدت اذا كنا نتهرب منها ونبحث عن العزلة حينما ينسكب الدمع من اعيننا؟؟؟




في بعض الاحيان

وفي اوقات العزلة غالبا


نبكي لشيء بسيط ولكن نبكي من كثرة الكتمان في النفس

او من كثرة الهموم والاحزان المتراكمه على كاهل هذا الانسان الضعيف




تاتي لحظات نريد ان نفرغ كل ما بداخلنا من الهموم

ولكن في العزلة ....



لماذا في العزله ؟؟





واخيرا يبقى السؤال


هل الدموع علامة ضعف ام انها تعبر عن احساس عميق في داخل هذا الشخص؟؟؟

​


----------



## minatosaaziz (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*

أولا موضوع متميز ومش محتاج كلام .


> هل الدموع علامة ضعف ام انها تعبر عن احساس عميق في داخل هذا الشخص؟؟؟


احساس عميق . لان الانسان لا يبكي الا باحساسه . والبكاء نابع من مشاعره الرقيقة (في اغلب الاحيان ) ولذلك نحسبه ضعف .


> لماذا نتهرب من البكاء؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> لماذا نبحث عن العزلة عندما نريد البكاء ؟؟؟


لانها علامة ضعف للآخرين ونحن لا نريد ان نظهر ضعفاء امامهم فاغلب ما يبدو للناس من اسباب للبكاء هو حالات ضعف مثل فقدان شئ او خسارة او فراق ... وكل هذه حاجات سلبية والبكاء عليها يحسب ضعف ولكن الذي بيكي فعلا هو الانسان الطبيعي . 


> لماذا ... ولماذا ... ولماذا ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لأ كده انا هاجاوب ايه ولا ايه . انا ايدي بتوجعني من الكتابة الكثيرة . 
طبعا بهزر معاك ..


> ماهي الدموع ؟؟
> 
> 
> اتكلم عن الدموع الحقيقيه التي تخرج من النفس لا عن دموع التماسيح


هي شئ نابع من النفس وبدونه يفقد الانسان انسانيته وقلبه واعتقد انه في اكثر الاحيان يكون لتأثر بالمشاعر فقد تبكيني موسيقى حزينة او لحن مثل مراثي ارميا يوم الجمعة الحزينة ولكن مهما حدث ومها اهنت لا ابكي فالموضوع متعلق بالاحساس اكثر . وطبعا قلة بكاء الانسان  لا يدل على انعدام الانسانية .


> لماذا وجدت اذا كنا نتهرب منها ونبحث عن العزلة حينما ينسكب الدمع من اعيننا؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مش قلتلك ... مشاعر عميقة رقيقة . وهنا وخصوصا في مجتمعاتنا المشاعر ضعف . ولذلك علينا الا نظهره ونعتزل عن الآخرين .


> واخيرا يبقى السؤال
> 
> 
> هل الدموع علامة ضعف ام انها تعبر عن احساس عميق في داخل هذا الشخص؟؟؟


صدقيني انا بدأت اشك في نفسي من تكرار السؤال . كل الي عاوز اقوله اننا لازم نتعامل مع كل شئ من رؤيتنا وفكرنا و عقلنا وليس من مجتمعنا  ورؤية الآخرين .
وطبعا شكرا ليكي يا روزي :
:16_14_24:.


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*



minatosaaziz قال:


> أولا موضوع متميز ومش محتاج كلام .
> 
> احساس عميق . لان الانسان لا يبكي الا باحساسه . والبكاء نابع من مشاعره الرقيقة (في اغلب الاحيان ) ولذلك نحسبه ضعف .
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك علي كلامك

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## mora22 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*

الدموع الحقيقه عمرها ماكانت ضعف
بالعكس ده احساس ومشاعر
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*

عمر ما كانت الدموع سبب ضعف 
بالعكس الدموع احساس عميق جدا
ومش بتنزل الا اما بيكون الواحد فاض بيه
وبحسها هى الشئ الوحيد اللى بيخفف عنى

ثانكس روزى للموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*



روزي86 قال:


> هل الدموع علامة ضعف ام انها تعبر عن احساس عميق في داخل هذا الشخص؟؟؟
> 
> *رأيي انها بتدل علي احساس جميل وعميق للشخص
> لكن للأسف أغلبنا بيعتبرها ضعف وبيستهين بيها​*
> ...



*موضوع مهم ومفيد
شكرا ليكي روزي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا روزي*
*ومش هقول اكتر من اللي قالوه اصحابي*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*



mora22 قال:


> الدموع الحقيقه عمرها ماكانت ضعف
> 
> بالعكس ده احساس ومشاعر​


 

تمام كده يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> عمر ما كانت الدموع سبب ضعف ​
> بالعكس الدموع احساس عميق جدا
> ومش بتنزل الا اما بيكون الواحد فاض بيه
> وبحسها هى الشئ الوحيد اللى بيخفف عنى​
> ...


 

نورتي يا سندريلا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع مهم ومفيد​*
> *شكرا ليكي روزي*
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا روزي*
> 
> *ومش هقول اكتر من اللي قالوه اصحابي*​


 

نورتي يا روكا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## نغم (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*

هل الدموع علامة ضعف ام انها تعبر عن احساس عميق في داخل هذا الشخص؟؟؟

*بحياتى مافكرت انها علامة ضعف  الدموع بتعبر عن الم ,ضيف ,فرح احيانا يعنى الدموع تعبر عن مشاعر حقيقية
​*

*لماذا نتهرب من البكاء؟؟

فى ناس يمكن بتحس انها ضعيفة لما تبكى قدام الناس بس اعتقد انه احنا نتهرب من البكاء قدام الناس حتى لاتضل الناس تصر على ان تعرف السبب وفعلا الدموع هى ناتجة عن مشاعر لان لما واحد بيبكى قدام الناس تشوف الناس تروج جرى حتى تشوف ايه السبب *​

*لماذا نبحث عن العزلة عندما نريد البكاء ؟؟؟

*
*لان الانفس محتاجة للوحدة فى مثل هكذا ظروف وايضا ترتاح من عيون الناس الى *
*محواطها *


*شكرا ياروزى وعلى فكرة انا مش مستغربة من روعة الموضوع لان تعودنا دائما نشوف كل رائع منك*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*



نغم قال:


> هل الدموع علامة ضعف ام انها تعبر عن احساس عميق في داخل هذا الشخص؟؟؟
> 
> *بحياتى مافكرت انها علامة ضعف الدموع بتعبر عن الم ,ضيف ,فرح احيانا يعنى الدموع تعبر عن مشاعر حقيقية*
> 
> ...


 

حقيقي يا نغم بشكرك جدا لزوقك وكلامك الجميل زيك

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر


----------



## النهيسى (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*

*الدموع تعبير وتنفيس عن النفس المتألمه

شكرا جدا الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدموع علامة ضعف أم احساس عميق؟*

شكرا ليك يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------

